# Like To Upgrade My Grinder



## ThePhoenix (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi all,

I only drink americano, and use a clever dripper. I may dabble with a V60 at some point, I have been advised against espresso machines. I use a reverse osmosis machine for the water.

I currently have a Wilfa Svart (I think, I cannot read the writing on it, but it cost £110). I have played around with settings and temperatures, but I am not getting the quality I would really like. I am looking at either the Wilfa Uniform + or the Niche Zero.

I have two questions. Firstly will I notice a difference in taste, or to put it another way is it worth paying the extra? Secondly, which is better for pour over, or is there a better option?

Thank you.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably not a big jump in taste (but buy what makes you happy & what you can afford).

You can make pour over with any of them.

Maybe it would be best to tell us your brew regime (grind, weights, steep time). A lot of generic brew guides for the Clever that tend to produce rather generic coffee.


----------

